# Rob Marcello - Young Guitar exercises



## RiffRaff (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I tabbed out the Rob Marcello exercises from the June 2008 issue of Young guitar. The first few are pretty standard "shred" runs but that later licks contain a bit more flavor. 

He's a monster of a player and if you don't know who he is, here's a vid.



Cheers


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777 (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome! thanks alot man


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2009)

Good job fella


----------



## Apophis (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 24, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks a lot.


----------



## march (Apr 24, 2009)

Got to know him after watching tons of gear demos for Boss/Roland

Plus he's the most down to earth/modest guy ever, by what I've seen so far (clinics, in store demos etc)

And he plays Suhr guitars


----------

